# definition of toy hauler



## campingforfun (Jan 5, 2008)

Okay I don't know if anyone else is having problems knowing what this category is. I had never heard of a toy hauler until I saw this forum.

So I went around looking for definitions. Maybe if any of you have a better idea what a toy hauler is, please add to the discussion.

1. At first glance, my thought was literally, it was some way to carry "toys", that is big boy toys.

2. I assumed that it could be as simple as renting a trailer to carry snowmobiles, skidoos and motorcross bikes.

3. I looked at a website from some lady who is supposed to be a themes party expert and she claims toy haulers are travel trailers with a cargo hole and cargo doors at the back.

4. Then I wondered if a pickup truck with a cooler and BBQ on the back could be called a toy hauler.

I still don't think I am getting the gist of this or what this is exactly????


----------



## Dash D (Jan 10, 2008)

I have seen a few of these up close. The ones I have seen were designed so that you could use it for camping, as well as haul toys. By toys I mean 4 wheelers, motorcycles, things like that. I saw a 35 foot one that was basically half used for toys in the rear, and the front half was just for camping, sleeping, fridge, tv, etc.. I think the toy area also could be used for extra sleeping with cots and stuff, if their were no "toys" currently being hauled.


----------



## popuptrailercamper (Jan 11, 2008)

A 35 foot hauler is pretty massive. My aunt and uncle's house trailer which they only use for camping is 40 ft and they don't move it. It is permanently stationed on the lot they rent in the campground.

I can't even imagine towing a 35ft every time I wanted to go somewhere. But it does sound like a neat concept.


----------



## Dash D (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, actually they dont tow it, they drive it  It has a pretty stout diesel engine in it, and moves down the road with no problems


----------



## bill0830 (Nov 16, 2007)

I pull a 37 ft 5th wheel and it's not stationary or self propelled. It's really not big of a deal to tow once you get used to the length and making sure you don't get yourself into a bind. Remember, you can always back up. :bang:

I know a couple people that pull a toy hauler. Usually there is a loft above the toy area to sleep, so all that space isn't wasted. You can also find the type hauler that has a front load area, vice the rear as in most "toy" haulers.


----------

